# Anyone ever run baits off the beach...



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

Like this????


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Nope, that is cool.


I figure someone will start using drones to run baits very soon if not already.


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

Sweet idea


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

I took those pics back in the mid 80's. Kayaks were unheard by us of back then, and the water was often too rough to run them out with the canoe. Took a few trial and error runs to get it down consistently. We used 80# test mono on our reels and tied the weight to the plane with 20# test. Loosened the drag the correct amount during flight, tightened it down at the right distance, and the 20# would pop and drop the bait. Sure didn't want to put your thumb on the spool when it was screaming...LOL.

Had a Game Warden watch us from a distance for a while one day. Drove up to our camp and asked if we were running baits out with the plane. After a few long seconds, thinking we might be breaking some unknown law, one of us answered "Uhhhhh....yes Sir". Game Warden replied "Well I'll be [email protected]#%ed!!! That's the neatest trick I've seen in a long time". Asked us when we were taking another bait out so he could be there to watch.:smile:


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

That's pretty cool.



Jolly Roger said:


> Nope, that is cool.
> 
> I figure someone will start using drones to run baits very soon if not already.


Been looking at drones for a while now just for that reason. :cheers:


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

How big of a drone would I need to drop 20# jack fish?


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

sharkchum said:


> How big of a drone would I need to drop 20# jack fish?


Probably a VERY big one...or something like this:


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Used be someone on PINS back in the early 90's who used a remote control airplane.


----------



## ronnie collins (May 21, 2004)

just dont let a knot get tangled in an eye of the rod or let the reel backlash. that could get ugly.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Hey What, when are you coming home and start fishing. I sure miss your detail reports.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

ronnie collins said:


> just dont let a knot get tangled in an eye of the rod or let the reel backlash. that could get ugly.


Loosen the drag.Not free spool.


----------

